# Premium Sportway: The Rebirth Of A Legend



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwdPRiy646w


Please no pm's right now. We know you guys have questions about this, but we are very busy preparing for the show and working out all the details. We will add more info when it becomes available and will have a website up soon as well.


If your going to the show come check us out and get an early sneak peak.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im in!!!!

c yall in vegas


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad to see lowriding back on a upswing.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope this not a joke!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

cant wait to see them:yes:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Man, I'm a have my name changed to premium sportway mini.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Yea sportways look good I use to get them from Andy's Hydrolics for 19.99 each $100 out the door mounted and balanced.
> I still have a set Of 13's and 14's
> You cant beat the look but the ony thing they ride like shit.
> They make your car feel like a bucket!
> ...


You got remember Gary, this tires weren't meant for what were using them for. Pls keep it clean and with positive comments only, keep all the negative shit out of here. This guys worked real hard to bring this tire back and its one of the greatest things that could of happen to lowriding.


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

No this is no joke. Its been a long time in the making, and due to a number of reasons we felt it was best to start over and not discuss it. We didn't want a repeat of the prior attempt, where we posted daily logs of our progress and confidence, only to have it all come crashing down.

There are some prototype tires being air freighted to us as I write this. We will have them by Friday morning, barring any complications. We will then mount them on some rims, and head out to vegas.

I am sure there are many questions at this point, and we will answer them at the show. But for those of you not attending, here are a few answers:

1) Availability: we have some extensive testing that needs to be done to ensure the quality and durability of the tire. This will be done in two ways. First, we will have the DOT do their tests. This basically amounts to weight rating. We dont have exact figures, but expect them to be significantly higher than the originals. We will also be conducting real world tests that apply specifically to lowriders. We have decided to have Freaky Tales do the testing, as he has been dealing with the original 5.20's for quite some time. His knowledge and unbiased opinion will be beneficial in determining what, if any, improvements need to be made before we enter into the production phase. He will report his findings to us, and on this board. Having said that, we anticipate sales to begin within 8 weeks.

2) Price: 135-140, depending on rubber costs.

3) Construction: These are true 4 ply tires with a 6 ply rating. Our tires weigh 20% more than the originals, and are built with nylon cords. We had our tire designer look at light truck tires, and incorporate those designs into our tire.

4) Sizes: Currently we will have 5.20x13 and 5.20x14 with the narrow whitewall. If demand warrants it, we will make a 5.60x14. 

5) Purchasing: We have a website, and will bring it online within a few weeks. From the website you will be able to order and securely pay for tires. We will also be selling tires at the bigger lowrider shows and the Pomona swap meet. There will be no distributors. Shortly we will post both the west coast and east coast phone numbers should you have any questions.

That should about cover things for now. We will take pictures of the tires, both mounted and unmounted, and post them up either this weekend, or the following week. There is also a facebook page, Premium Sportway LLC that has a picture of the new tire, that you can check out now. We will also be updating it frequently so that you can get all the latest developments.

We look forward to providing the lowrider world with the best tire ever made, the legendary Premium Sportway 5.20


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Premium Sportway said:


> No this is no joke. Its been a long time in the making, and due to a number of reasons we felt it was best to start over and not discuss it. We didn't want a repeat of the prior attempt, where we posted daily logs of our progress and confidence, only to have it all come crashing down.
> 
> There are some prototype tires being air freighted to us as I write this. We will have them by Friday morning, barring any complications. We will then mount them on some rims, and head out to vegas.
> 
> ...


You seemed to have acquired the molds. But whatabout the trade mark and any other rights to the name?

You all dont want to go the JD Chenith Rout and be sued out of existence. 

:drama:


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

We made new molds. In the end it was the way to go, as the old molds were pretty beat up. When you see the new tires you will notice that the lettering on the sidewall and all the other details are much better.

As for the name and other legal issues, that has been handled. It was one of the main reasons we went underground.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The second concern would be safety. Even well known tires, like Firestone, have gone under for putting profit over safety. 

But as long as the DOT approves, that would be good enough for me. 

Im sure when the time comes we're going to be able to verify such DOT approval of said tires.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great work


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for going through with this and contributing to lowriding in a big way


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im assuming that racerboy n pimpala got this done?..I hope so has there the ones that put alot into this.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Im assuming that racerboy n pimpala got this done?..I hope so has there the ones that put alot into this.


If you watch the YouTube link i would beleave that it is them. I hope so them fuckers dis way to much leg work to not get it finished. 

I can't wait to here the hiss of them bitches while rolling :fool2:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Tires look great ! 
The lettering is much better then the OG ones! 

You know back in the days when all I would roll was 520's it did matter if if the coards were showing as long as the white walls were bleach white clean and they were all armored all up you were good!
I dont remember them not being a good ride maybe I did'nt know any better. 
I didnt stop to think before I made my eariler coment Jesus that the ones I have now are over 35 years old how good could be? 

My Props to the guys that brought them back! 

I know it has been a long time waiting and now everbody can enjoy one of the best look in tires on their rides! 

I know I am down for a set of both sizes asap as the are ready for the market. "G"


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

With everyone rebuilding Tru Spokes, and now these Premium Sportways being reproduced, feels like 1978 again........shiiiieeeeet


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Love it ! Good job fellas !


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CAN`T WAIT TO PLACE MY ORDER! 
GLAD YOU GUYS NEVER GAVE UP!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT for og 5x20's:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*OG shit right here!!!
*_Good luck fellas_


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

OG?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ABRAXASS said:


> With everyone rebuilding Tru Spokes, and now these Premium Sportways being reproduced, feels like 1978 again........shiiiieeeeet


 dam how old are you?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MR.LAC said:


>


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Hell yeah good luck guys


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

When Coker came out with their new ones again, I had to put 'em to the test all over my neighborhood in my glasshouse, and the verdict; Some tough-ass tires! Can't wait to see the strength of these ones as well. I'm gonna need a set!


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:hell yea il be ordering a set


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yes


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

will you ship to EU using USPS? or its gonna be UPS(or whatever) only?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

LIKE the facebook page for faster updates etc ... more pics comin soon 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/PremiumSportwayLLC?fref=ts


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I want a set of these i drive ride on the freeway


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

you WILL be able to drive these on the freeway .. 

in cali right NOW


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> you WILL be able to drive these on the freeway ..
> 
> in cali right NOW
> 
> ...


That's right, meeting up with razor in a few hours to seem em in person. Taking a nos tire to match with these, ill post some pics up after.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

they look bitchin!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> That's right, meeting up with razor in a few hours to seem em in person. Taking a nos tire to match with these, ill post some pics up after.


kick ass jesus .. i gotta talk to you about some 72s for my set of 520s ill have in spring ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: Right on to the real! I'm in for a set of 13's when they're out


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> That's right, meeting up with razor in a few hours to seem em in person. Taking a nos tire to match with these, ill post some pics up after.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :thumbsup:


X3


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

and the man hjimself


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

After seeing the tires in person and comparing them to the og's, i can only say this guys did a phenomenal job on them. The tread of the tire, the sidewall and the small white wall are as close as wer're gonna get to the ogs. these are 20% heavier and stronger than the original tires plus theyre 6 ply rated also. now all we got to know is how they perform and that will happen in a couple of weeks when i get my set and test to see how they ride. i'll be looking for the hiss, how they ride, swerve, and if they get flat spots while sitting. let me know what else you guys want to check on them so i can do it and give back the honest report. over all this tires are a good 98-99% identical to the ORIGINAL PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice!! History in the making....:thumbsup:

What's the weight rating? Typical 155 80 13's are usually 959lbs-963lbs


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Nice!! History in the making....:thumbsup:
> 
> What's the weight rating? Typical 155 80 13's are usually 959lbs-963lbs


13' 805 and 14' 905 and when we test it, it should be 1050 and 1150


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Forgot, but I they're about 820


Cool...how bout the 14's?


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> and the man hjimself


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i believe the 13s are over 900lbs ... OGs were rated 6-700 lbs remember .. 

LOVE seein the pics up jesus u the man brotha


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Also love the way the tread stays squared instead of round like the chokers, plus the tread hit it on the bullseye, not tractor looking


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

the cokers never looked good for me for a second ... ever ... 

these look AMAZING .. jesus is a true sportway pro his word is like god himself speaking on the topic


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

They Did A Great Job Two Thumbs Up For The Man!

Does The Man Have A Name???


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> the cokers never looked good for me for a second ... ever ...
> 
> these look AMAZING .. jesus is a true sportway pro his word is like god himself speaking on the topic


You gonna run them in car with a loaded trunk? God,,, whoops , I mean Jesus
Would be nice to see how they Handel the L.A. Freeways, you know finding the grooves in the road, what other cars are getting test tires?any bid body's? Or glasshouse? Or smaller impalas? How these work on a heavy ass car will be the test of the 6 ply on the weight


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam them look good


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

SHIT HELL YEA COMIN FROM CHICAGO I HOPE THEY HANDLE OUR STREETS ID SURE LOVE TO GET SUM OF THESE 5.20S FOR MY LINCOLN TOWN CAR


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ill show you some tires in person soon chi town brotha


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Chicago


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> and the man hjimself


Why didn't you call me over? :twak: I can test a set on my duece and see how long they take to get flat spots fom sitting in the driveway!


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Fixed it for you FREAKY TALES! :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

hoppin62 said:


> Fixed it for you FREAKY TALES! :thumbsup:


Yous a fool homie. Got one of those too.


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> and the man hjimself


Nice.....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Damn, I just checked this topic out for the first time....right before I was gonna go to sleep....now I'm not gonna be able to sleep.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Already on my 5th :fool2: for these 5.20's 
Someone post pics from the Vegas show!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

:worship:HANDS DOWN, DOPE SHIT.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> and the man hjimself


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Dam they look sharp. The lettering looks crisp. Im gona have to get a set for my nos chrome roadstars


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

gotta make my car decent so that i can justify buyin a set. They look far better than i expected.
I bet only the super knowledgable will kno the diffrence. Top notch shit.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

GOD DAMN ..................


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

touchdowntodd said:


> GOD DAMN ..................
> 
> View attachment 553701


 damn damn damn


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Now that's wassup!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> GOD DAMN ..................
> 
> View attachment 553701


WHAT HAPPENED TO THE WHITEWALL? IT LOOKS LIKE A CHOKER W/W?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO THE WHITEWALL? IT LOOKS LIKE A CHOKER W/W?


THE ONES FREAKY MOUNTED LOOK RRIGHT, IS THAT OTHER ONE, A "PROTOTYPE?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

its just a funny angle .. these are teh same tires Jesus mounted


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great work everyone


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:h5::worship:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Premium Sportway said:


> No this is no joke. Its been a long time in the making, and due to a number of reasons we felt it was best to start over and not discuss it. We didn't want a repeat of the prior attempt, where we posted daily logs of our progress and confidence, only to have it all come crashing down.
> 
> There are some prototype tires being air freighted to us as I write this. We will have them by Friday morning, barring any complications. We will then mount them on some rims, and head out to vegas.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Firefly said:


> Thanks for going through with this and contributing to lowriding in a big way


X5.20


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> and the man hjimself


:wow: gad damn!!!:worship:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The closeups are amazing. They look so good its almost unreal. Really cant wait to hear the drivin test results.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


> The closeups are amazing. They look so good its almost unreal. Really cant wait to hear the drivin test results.


give me a couple of weeks til i get my set and for sure will post a REAL HONEST ANSWER ON THEIR PERFORMANCE.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

FREAKY TALES said:


> give me a couple of weeks til i get my set and for sure will post a REAL HONEST ANSWER ON THEIR PERFORMANCE.


What kind of car you plan on testing with?? lifted??


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

a gbody lifted, there are a couple other people in here that will be testing the tires are also wih different type of cars and in different weathers. my car has a 2 pump set up with 6 batts and reinforced frame, and thats what the std car rolling out there pretty much has


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

get me a set for my diesel and ill tell u


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, nevermind the tires. I kno i want those already, what about those kool ass jerseys the guys were wearin in Vegas at the Premim Sportways boot? They available?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I sure would like to test out some 14s on my 63 stock rims:roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

5.20s on stock wheels and caps is a SICKKK look .. even better 5.20s on corvair 13" steelies with wire caps ... i want that setup BAD for my trey


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

touchdowntodd said:


> 5.20s on stock wheels and caps is a SICKKK look .. even better 5.20s on corvair 13" steelies with wire caps ... i want that setup BAD for my trey


amen brother


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Aint there a gold 67 from San Diego that is runnin that Corvair/5.20 combo? Bad ass wheel anyway


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

like these ?


touchdowntodd said:


> 5.20s on stock wheels and caps is a SICKKK look .. even better 5.20s on corvair 13" steelies with wire caps ... i want that setup BAD for my trey


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:fool2:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

****PREMIUM SPORTWAYS TEST RUN****

over the last couple of days I been running the set of test tires I was handed over to ride on. I can honestly say that they run beautiful!! They feel like riding on a radial tire, soft, quiet, comfortable and reliable, and yes!! The still have the hiss sound on them. Rode them at different speeds between 35-50 mph and also got to test them on the freeway at 60-75 mph and there is no swerving on the streets and hardly any on the freeway. Got to test them on a gbody, a big body and an impala. All 3 different cars felt the same way. Had the tires at 45 psi and raised it to 50 psi and still felt the same. My comp took a dump so ill be posting up pics as soon as I get it running or find me another comp to download to.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

sweet!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

good to know.... :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

never heard of premium apirtways , must be your brand of tires lol, pinche pasa, dont forget my stuff foo


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

no joke said:


> never heard of premium apirtways , must be your brand of tires lol, pinche pasa, dont forget my stuff foo


I would really appreciate it if any mod that comes and read this, if can you pls fix the title to sportway. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fixed


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Skim said:


> fixed


thank you budty, budty bro!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

All i read was premium an i knew lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

IM going to have to scoop me a set


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats really a wonderful news. Thanx for what you do.
Btw, for future ref. you can fix the title by editing the first post


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> or find me another comp to download to.


No downloading fees here :nono: , bring your camera over


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

hoppin62 said:


> No downloading fees here :nono: , bring your camera over


whats up homie havent heard from u for a while since we met up for the daytons, hope your working on the duece :thumbsup:, and dont let this foo go to your house lol jk


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hope the tire get here fast, don't want to wait till next year, what's going to happen to the test tires, I can buy them if it gets me on the road sooner!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> thank you budty, budty bro!


POST UP PICS OF THE TIRES MOUNT ON:dunno:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

no joke said:


> whats up homie havent heard from u for a while since we met up for the daytons, hope your working on the duece :thumbsup:, and dont let this foo go to your house lol jk


Been good, deuce is a shell right now... How are the D's, gonna need them back soon! :facepalm:
FREAKY TALES has already been here to do his damage! :naughty:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> over the last couple of days I been running the set of test tires I was handed over to ride on. I can honestly say that they run beautiful!! They feel like riding on a radial tire, soft, quiet, comfortable and reliable, and yes!! The still have the hiss sound on them. Rode them at different speeds between 35-50 mph and also got to test them on the freeway at 60-75 mph and there is no swerving on the streets and hardly any on the freeway. Got to test them on a gbody, a big body and an impala. All 3 different cars felt the same way. Had the tires at 45 psi and raised it to 50 psi and still felt the same. My comp took a dump so ill be posting up pics as soon as I get it running or find me another comp to download to.


Hey bro you still got the same phone number


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

How are they holding up on the sidewalls? I know my Cokers show some minor cracks along the white wall but nothing major. But If I am shelling out another 6 bills for tires I dont want them to split.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

dirty_duece said:


> Hey bro you still got the same phone number


Yes, same #


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> How are they holding up on the sidewalls? I know my Cokers show some minor cracks along the white wall but nothing major. But If I am shelling out another 6 bills for tires I dont want them to split.


These are holding up good with no sign of cracks or lumps on the side walls.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

whats the camber like on the cars your running?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LETS SEE SOME PICS


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

How about a video of the tires in action?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> LETS SEE SOME PICS


:dunno: ...light em up, swerve, hit a switch on 'em, or even a pic of them mounted and the ride parked on 'em...


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

rIdaho said:


> :dunno: ...light em up, swerve, hit a switch on 'em, or even a pic of them mounted and the ride parked on 'em...


Freaky Tales has been having some computer problems so, the 13's are now going to be tested by DREAMER62 here on layitlow. Gonna be doing 50-100 miles a day on them so should be a very good tester.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I do tons of miles on the hearse...... 14's??


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

Reverend Hearse said:


> I do tons of miles on the hearse...... 14's??


Hey Homie, nice to hear from you again. 

You were on the list, but they only gave us 13 sample tires total. We tried to get 20-24 for 2 sets of each size to test but it didn't happen.

TopDogg has the 14's for testing and should be posting up more pics and his impressions of them so far soon.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

who dis?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Those look good.....real good.......


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow. Everytime i look at them i get excited like a kid 

Got a question for the test guys, if you can test them on the wet/rain, as i will be using them daily rain/shine...i think


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

TopDogg said:


>


520'S TTT CAN'T WAIT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> These are holding up good with no sign of cracks or lumps on the side walls.


 proof or they in your stash??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TopDogg said:


>


they look GOOD top dogg !!


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

VERY NICE! CAN'T WAIT UNTIL MY COKERS WEAR OR SPLIT:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thank you, I took more pics this weekend and will post them in a few days. I really like the ride, look and feel of the new Premium Sportway. 



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> they look GOOD top dogg !!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


>


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

TopDogg said:


>


Mannnnn.......... This is my new screen saver


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

This has to be one of the best thing to happen to lowriding in a long time. Keep up the good work and looking forward to the premium sport ways


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll buy a set. : )


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Is the website up yet to order tires ?


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

im looking for some new tires soon .... i drive my car a lot i put miles in i have driven my car hundreds of miles on a weekend..... want to make sure i buy something that will last me .... whats the average wear of them?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Funny i was just gonna ask the same thing! :0
Say a set of radials last me 3 or 4 years, will these last the same? Or wear out quickr?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Funny i was just gonna ask the same thing! :0
> Say a set of radials last me 3 or 4 years, will these last the same? Or wear out quickr?


 :yes:


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Is the website up yet to order tires ?


Not yet, we are still working on the website, while we wait for the official production timeline and DOT certifications testing to be completed.


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

EZUP62 said:


> im looking for some new tires soon .... i drive my car a lot i put miles in i have driven my car hundreds of miles on a weekend..... want to make sure i buy something that will last me .... whats the average wear of them?





dogbonekustoms said:


> Funny i was just gonna ask the same thing! :0
> Say a set of radials last me 3 or 4 years, will these last the same? Or wear out quickr?


Well this is what testing by TopDogg and DREAMER62 should help get a better idea on treadwear. You will have to ask TopDogg how many miles he has on them so far, and DREAMER62 starts testing Monday I think is what he said he just picked them up yesterday and he will be putting 50-100 miles a day on them.

We did tell the our manufacturer to shoot for a Treadwear rating of 300 on these up from 100 on the originals so they should wear much better. We have to wait on the official numbers from the DOT testing but it should be around 300 as we specified.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

What does 300 means?
My tire code lingo aint that great


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


> What does 300 means?
> My tire code lingo aint that great


This is a complex and difficult question to answer due to how the testing gets the numbers and how the manufacturers interpret the testing data. Since every manufacturer has their own secret "recipe" for tread compounds it's not a clear cut scientific or technical standard so to speak.

here's some links on how the data is compiled that will explain it better than I can:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treadwear_rating
http://blog.tirerack.com/blog/choose-the-best-tires-with-zig/what-does-the-utqg-rating-mean-v1

However as we noted in the previous post TopDogg and Dreamer62 should give us the best data since they are doing real world testing. Putting these size tires on full size cars used for lowriding adds much more stress on the tires with the extra weight and how that effects cornering and braking which really eats up you tread. Add in all the different possible setups out there along with individual driving styles and if your switch happy and it becomes impossible to say they will last X amount of miles.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

a good set of radials w/ etxneded arms, 10 batts, frame wrap, lil hopping etc. are prob only good for a couple years, at least the fronts anyways. most guys that want these tires are more of old school cruiers, so id think thay'd last longer than that... my 2cents


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> a good set of radials w/ etxneded arms, 10 batts, frame wrap, lil hopping etc. are prob only good for a couple years, at least the fronts anyways. most guys that want these tires are more of old school cruiers, so id think thay'd last longer than that... my 2cents


 old school is best school premium sportway the only way. You can't beat the look!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

touchdowntodd said:


> the cokers never looked good for me for a second ... ever ...
> 
> these look AMAZING .. jesus is a true sportway pro his word is like god himself speaking on the topic


X5.20!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

I had a chance to check out the tires today that are going on Dreamer62's ride.

I was very impressed with the design. 

Good job!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I drove over 60 miles on my tires today. No issues, the car handled great and the top speed was approximately 75 MPH (freeway speeds), and yes, "The Switches" were hit several times.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

got a headache now  Doesnt really matter anyway, i think im gonna use'em in the summer only, so probably gonna last a good while, plus its on a midsize car, wich is very light


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> I drove over 60 miles on my tires today. No issues, the car handled great and the top speed was approximately 75 MPH (freeway speeds), and yes, "The Switches" were hit several times.


are they rubbin on the sidewall it looks scuffed ?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

No rubbing anywhere, it may be the picture that gives that impression.


----------

